# Building a Box



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

ive got a 95 fleetwood and i want to build a box with two 12s 

i want to fit it all the way in the back of the trunk under the rear deck. 

they are mtx thunder 4500 series, i dont know how much cubic feet i need per sub?
and it should be built with 1 inch particle board? i need some tips ive never built a box before. 

heres some pics of my trunks shape to give u a better idea 


























heres what i would like to try and build 









i made a stupid diagram to give everyone some kind of idea of the measuring I took and how i planned to build it,







im not much of an artist 
should i build just a basic box with 2cubic feet per sub and then work around it to mold around my trunk?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

fiberglass


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 1 2008, 07:24 PM~10554466
> *fiberglass
> *


i thought about that, but how would i go about doing it? makng a fiberglass mold of the floor and building the box around it? or buid a box then glassing around it?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

a normal rectangle box will be plenty big enough, you don't need that complicated bit on the back of it.

Just build the box to fit where you want it, and then make panels to make everything nice and flush and trimmed out. 

Use 3/4" MDF (not particle board)


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

not one inch? 
im worried about the box sitting inside the trunk straight and tight, should i just build legs on the bottom to hold it in and then bolt it in from behind the rear seat?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

also how many cubic feet should i use for my subs? 2?


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

MTX recommends the 4500 series 12's have 1.25 cubic feet per subwoofer in a sealed box. 

Yeah you can use some brackets to hold it in place. 3/4" MDF is fine. You can just build the box with 3/4", then make a big beauty panel to attach to the front of the box to make it look flush using like 1/4" or 1/2".


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i swear these mtx subs dont need much air, my 9500 series 15s were like that too, didnt need nearly as much as i thought

thanks everybody for the advice by the way


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

how hard is it to port my box into my rear deck? is there a special way to make the walls between the subs ?


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

If you've never built a box before I don't suggest trying to build a fiberglassed box ported through the rear deck.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

yeah good idea some of this shit is complicated, ive owned a sealed box before and i liked the deep bass anyway :cheesy:


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@May 1 2008, 09:48 PM~10555107
> *yeah good idea some of this shit is complicated, ive owned a sealed box before and i liked the deep bass anyway  :cheesy:
> *


A good ported box will hit deeper


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 1 2008, 08:54 PM~10555173
> *A good ported box will hit deeper
> *


  one day


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i got started today, since i couldnt find a topic on how to build i figured i might post up some of my steps with pics to help out other riders


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

ok so heres the ride its goin into, not much but shes mine 










i bought some 3/4 mdf board at home depot, i would of used 1 inch but i couldnt find it. a 8x4 board was all i needed plus a lil extra incase of a mistake. 
i did my measurements carefully and made a cardboard template before beginning any of this.... 

heres some tools i used.. 








liquid nails, wood filler to make the box nice and smooth and some special nails i thought would work nice. 

heres a shot of the shop i used, most people dont have access to all of these tools but i was lucky


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

next thing i did was trace out my cuts on the wood and start cutting on the bandsaw.. mkae sure u calculate in what the width of the wood will take away from the volume 










to make the circles i first drilled a hole and went around with a hand saw.. 
followed by some sanding to make it perfect..


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i dry fitted all my panels to see if they were going to fit (which they did) then i used liquid glue to begin putting them together and pin nailed them together... 
make sure u dont get any of that nasty shit on ur hands it wont come off









after you have your box put together go around the edges to keep it air tight... leaks cause distortion and ur just wasting your time... 










i also added a divider.. im not expert but i think it will keep each sub in its own seperate chamber so that if one dies the other will sound the same.. 

i placed the top on, but didnt glue it because im not finished.. 
i still have to add the wire terminals and test fit all the subs..


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

the glue is bad for you, so you should let it dry away from u so u dont hurt ur lungs.. im letting mine dry over night and im gonna finish up the box tomorrow and begin on the panel thats gonna cover it and wrap it in some vinyl to look nice


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*KEEP THA PICS COMING BRO ...THIS IS INTERESTING!*


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

thanks, its my first box but i figure everybody can learn from my mistakes, im done for today but tomorow morning hopefully i can get some more stuff done. i need to figure out what diameter to cut the circles for my subs. i cut mine in 12 inch diameter becaus they are twelves... but i guess i shoulda cut 11 1/2 or something and sanded until the sub would fit... also i should of bought the terminals ahead of time.. just lil things that would have made shit faster for me so all yall dont forget


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

added the terminal.. 

sanded down the face, hope u guys like my shop table 









test fitted, gotta build some arms legs n brackets 










tested/cut the microfiber vinyl shit 










started filled up creases and lines in the box with wood filler and sanding, to make it smooth 










checked for air tightness 










then played with LEDs a lil (theyre loose because they arent done), but thats all for today


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

update, side panels done tomorrow


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

bitch that should say layitlow.com :angry:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@May 5 2008, 09:24 PM~10583323
> *update, side panels done tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


take that shit back to lowriders :uh: :uh: 
LIL MAFIA *****


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

sorry to hurt feelings but thats how i roll... :0 
it aint finished though, the side panels were cut too wide and i gotta clean it up a lil bit but it came out pretty good for my first box


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@May 6 2008, 09:21 AM~10586786
> *sorry to hurt feelings but thats how i roll... :0
> it aint finished though, the side panels were cut too wide and i gotta clean it up a lil bit but it came out pretty good for my first box
> *


you are no longer welcome here :|


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

he's kidding lol


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@May 6 2008, 04:04 PM~10589949
> *he's kidding lol
> *


or are we :scrutinize:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@May 6 2008, 03:04 PM~10589949
> *he's kidding lol
> *


Im not :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

you should of use an l shape thing. and you should of screwed the front part of the box to the rest of it from the inside.

we can all see the screws, something that shouldn't be seen


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 6 2008, 06:12 PM~10591907
> *you should of use an l shape thing. and you should of screwed the front part of the box to the rest of it from the inside.
> 
> we can all see the screws, something that shouldn't be seen
> *


yeah i noticed, im buying some screw caps to make them less obvious. today i also finished the side panels so it looks alot cleaner. the reason i didnt make one giant front piece was so i could take one side to mess with the amp or somethin without removing everything


----------



## lorideslo (Oct 12, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

yeah i cop beat the shit to death with a fucking night stick two days ago  im rebuilding the side panels he ripped off. ill post pics 2morrow


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@May 11 2008, 12:33 AM~10626168
> *yeah i cop beat the shit to death with a fucking night stick two days ago    im rebuilding the side panels he ripped off. ill post pics 2morrow
> *


what?! post pics of the damage


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

its straight now, i didnt take any pics before i rebuilt it, didnt think about it. he just broke the brackets holding the panel to the box and dented the edge of one, nothing some sanding and regluing couldnt fix. i might redo the whole face in suede because i started doing some of the pillars and the rear deck in suede


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

Why did the cop do that? I don't think they have a right destroying your property.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8_tripn_82_@May 12 2008, 02:18 PM~10635643
> *Why did the cop do that? I don't think they have a right destroying your property.
> *


x2dont thing they do either


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

fuck him, he got mad there wasnt a gun where he thought there was. i dont care anymore i already fixed it, ill post up some pics of what ive been working on later today


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@May 13 2008, 06:33 AM~10642612
> *fuck him, he got mad there wasnt a gun where he thought there was. i dont care anymore i already fixed it, ill post up some pics of what ive been working on later today
> *


Koo, workz for me :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*
any updated pics?

*


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*
We're...I mean I'm waiting
*


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

the vinyl looks cheap, im going to bolt the box into the body of the car, then glass the space between the box, the floor, and the sides of the trunk to make it cleaner and to make way for my hydros


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

ill probably use the same suede i used in my interior to redo it because it feels alot thicker 
heres a pic so u can guess as to the color of how it will look


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@May 27 2008, 12:30 PM~10745666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ur gonna trap the sound in the trunk and have weaker output inside the cabin


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 27 2008, 04:20 PM~10747416
> *ur gonna trap the sound in the trunk and have weaker output inside the cabin
> *


i was thinking of flipping the box around so the subs face the rear seats into the cabin, and hiding them. would do you think?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@May 30 2008, 11:33 PM~10775316
> *i was thinking of flipping the box around so the subs face the rear seats into the cabin, and hiding them. would do you think?
> *


dont do that unless you are going to completely seal the front of the box off from the rear which is damn near impossible in that car


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

:0


----------

